# VG Hero Tournament Match 19 of 32: Crono vs. Ness



## Mael (Mar 22, 2013)

*CRONO (CHRONO TRIGGER)*

The central hero to the Chrono Trigger RPG, while rather silent Crono is better at letting his blade do the talking.  From the present to the past to the horrible future he and his party fight against all odds from the terrible threat of Lavos.  Crono is a well balanced character with no major weakness, and is very useful in battle.  Like many silent protagonists, he is also prone to let his actions be his words, selflessly putting himself in harms way for his friends Lucca, Robo, Ayla, Glenn, Magus, and his future wife Marle.

VS.

*NESS (EARTHBOUND)*
​


> This telekinetic wunderkind is the central hero to the Earthbound game and hero of the world against the mysterious Giygas and traitorous Pokey Minch.  Ness is gifted with the power of PSI that specifically forms itself as offensive telekinesis compared to the telepathic and healing nature of Paula.  Despite his age and stature, he never runs from a fight (unless a sandwich is involved) and won't hesitate to show enemies his favorite bats first-hand.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh, this should be good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2013)

Jesus what is with that picture of Ness?


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Jesus what is with that picture of Ness?



I wasn't up for the clay Ness that looks a little derp.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

You mean the one that would have been a significant improvement over what you actually did post?  If I didn't know any better, I'd say you're showing bias.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2013)

Crono is da best meng

Crono for Presieeedent


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

Crono is a skank.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2013)

He gets all da bitches

So yeah he is a dirty pussy wiffing skank.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

CronoxFrog is my OTP.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2013)

Does that make Crono the princess?


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

He can Crono my princess anytime.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 22, 2013)

Ness has alot more heart.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2013)

I bet people are going to vote for Crono for the wrong reasons..


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

>Implying there's a right reason to vote for Crono


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2013)

>Implying there's ever a wrong reason to vote for Crono.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2013)

Forgot to announce Ness as the winner.


----------

